# Bank of America drops Mcmillan Tactical as client



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I will personally vouch for the following info, it is not a stupid BS foward, this really happened. If you bank with BoA I would recommend moving accounts......

_McMillan Fiberglass Stocks, McMillan Firearms Manufacturing, McMillan Group International have been collectively banking with Bank of America for 12 years. Today Mr. Ray Fox, Senior Vice President, Marlet Manager, Business Banking, Global Commercial Banking ( Bank of America ) came to my office. He scheduled the meeting as an “account analysis” meeting in order to evaluate the two lines of credit we have with them.... He spent 5 minutes talking about how McMillan has changed in the last 5 years and have become more of a firearms manufacturer than a supplier of accessories.__
At this point I interrupted him and asked “Can I possibly save you some time so that you don’t waste your breath? What you are going to tell me is that because we are in the firearms manufacturing business you no longer want my business.”
“That is correct” he says.
I replied “That is okay, we will move our accounts as soon as possible. We can find a 2nd Amendment friendly bank that will be glad to have our business. You won’t mind if I tell the NRA, SCI and everyone one I know that BofA is not firearms industry friendly?”
“You have to do what you must” he said.
“So you are telling me this is a politically motivated decision, is that right?”
Mr Fox confirmed that it was. At which point I told him that the meeting was over and there was nothing let for him to say.
I think it is import for all Americans who believe in and support our 2nd amendment right to keep and bare arms should know when a business does not support these rights. What you do with that knowledge is up to you. When I don’t agree with a business’ political position I can not in good conscience support them. We will soon no longer be accepting Bank of America credit cards as payment for our products._

_Kelly D. McMillan
Director of Operations
McMillan Group International, LLC
623-582-9635_


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Wow, good thing I don't bank there. My friend Philip does however and I'm gonna let him read this.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f22/bank-america-users-115496/?highlight=McMillan


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Cool, thanks split delete if you want


----------



## pcola4 (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the info. I don't bank with them anyway but wow........the line in the sand is really being drawn on the 2nd amendment issue and it's not us holding the stick in our hand. I know what side I'm on. I hope everyone out there has made up their mind already.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

i kinda already knew that...BoA is basically the commi lefts checkbook..i like sniperpeeps post better than jasons..jason didnt offer me any of his "samitch"


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

aaronious45 said:


> i kinda already knew that...BoA is basically the commi lefts checkbook..i like sniperpeeps post better than jasons..jason didnt offer me any of his "samitch"


Hurt my feelings why don't ya!!! No peanut butter and nanner samwich fer you!:shifty::001_huh::whistling::thumbup:


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

There were also a bunch of other companies the caved to a anti gun group, don't remember all the details but I'll look for the info. I know Mickey D's and Kraft Foods were two of them.

BoA has gotten so arrogant because they now know they're too big to fail and the American taxpayer will come to their rescue should they ever falter again. They can now treat their customers with a total lack of respect.

Rick


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

shootnstarz said:


> There were also a bunch of other companies the caved to a anti gun group, don't remember all the details but I'll look for the info. I know Mickey D's and Kraft Foods were two of them.
> 
> BoA has gotten so arrogant because they now know they're too big to fail and the American taxpayer will come to their rescue should they ever falter again. They can now treat their customers with a total lack of respect.
> 
> Rick


Here's the only link to it I could find.

http://blogs.miaminewtimes.com/shortorder/2012/04/mcdonalds_caves_under_pressure.php

Rick


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*BOA sucks*

About a year ago I heard some talk about BOA that did not sit well with me. I went in and closed my account and the lady behing the big desk ask why. I told her, and her expression told me she knew the answer prior to the question. Opened an account with a federal CU and outside of having to get friendly with their software I have been pleased.


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

*I hate BOA and have not banked with them since closing my account in 1998, they were arrogant then too!*


----------



## sammyE (Jun 23, 2012)

There are some things I don't agree with BoA but I use them because I have several accounts with them, they have branches and ATMs nation-wide and it would be a big hassle for me to change. However, the move of dropping McMillan makes me think of closing my BoA account.


----------



## titan77 (May 13, 2012)

There a piece of crap bank they do nothing fair and will not help people


----------

